# Don't know what to do....



## paula37 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just need to talk to someone.

Me and hubbie had 3 failed ICSI treatments and now looking into donor sperm with IVF as advised by hospital.  

I feel like a wreck at the moment and can't stop crying.  When we're at the hospital and talking about i get excited and all for it but then when i'm at home/work i can't stop crying.  My DH is great and i couldn't ask for a better hubbie.....he is all for it but it's me!  I feel sick and it is killing me not being able to have his child.  Is it just me!!!

xx


----------



## Ots (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Paula

I do feel for you. This all all totally horrible. I have found that counselling really helps. Are you seeing anyone?

Ots x x


----------



## paula37 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi,

No i'm not having counselling.  I know there's more to having family than it being biologically his.....i know all the answers i just don't know what's up with me.  We have had a year off from treatment and do you know we are so happy and then as soon as we start again i get like this and i'm starting to think is it all worth it but then if we don't try will i regret it later on in life.

xx


----------

